# Cabin Fever '09, What I bought....



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here handling all my new lures that I just bought, and there's some that I just can't wait to throw! Ugh...just thought I'd share what I bought this past weekend and a few new lures from a friend. All in all, I made out without having to hit up the ATM, so that was good! My girlfriend was definately pissed though  I figure, if she can spend $400 on a purse, I can spend half that on fishing stuff!










From bottom left clockwise:
Llungen Tail DC-9 (White/Green)
Double Cowgirl (Sunset Blades)
Double Cowgirl (Silver/Gold Blades)
Double Cowgirl (Custom Perch Blades)
10" Suick
9 Inch Doc Topwater
Bitten Tackle Creeper
9" Shack Attack Suzy Sucker
12" Shack Attack Curly Sue
18" Mag SuperD
13" Delong Kill'r Eel
8" Red October Tubes

We're fishing a lot of bigger water this year, so I'm hoping for a pig! We're obviously casting a lot more too!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MJ,

This past weekend I picked up some Ultracast 65 lb, some Llungen Tail DC-9's(black w/chrome and black/charteruesse) and a wicked blade bait by Venom(black shad - 1.25 oz). My wife thinks I bought a fishing license and some line. Ssshhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Bulldawgs
Alleycats
Tuff Shad
Mordas Loco Shad
Cowgirl


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

1roofmusky and I have never ran tuff shads, but he picked up two this weekend, so we're on the ball now! I was really surprised to hear how deep those baits will run with only a small amount of line out. We figured that last year, we were probably running some of our other baits WAY too deep. We listened to the Tom Deitz seminar, where he said that lots of guys will troll under the fish. Start shallow, deepen up as you go. Always learning!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah Jim, I've caught fish trolling 7ft of line over 20 ft of water.... also trolling the Sledge is good when they are high in the water column....


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Lungen DC-10 "Pink Lemonade"
Red October Twin Tale Tube
Red October Tubes
Double Cowgirl "Pearl White / Brass Hex Hammer"
Crane Bait 704
Reacton Strike 8" Fathead Jr & 12/0 Hooks
Sledgehammer Rattle Baits


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Mepps musky killer
Magnum Bulldawg
Homemade spinnerbait
Bluefox musky buzzbait
9" sledge
Rattletrap
All the flashabou bucktails are ones I tied up myself this winter. Can't wait to give them a go.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Funny Jim, I didn't see those Mania DOC's at the show. They must have been near the Tacklebooty booth.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I found that one at the "1roof" booth that was in the parking lot. lol


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

where do u guys do most of your fishing? i jus got a boat and want to get into muskie fishing really bad but dont know a thing about it. thought about buying some big lures and headn to west branch but for the price i want to get something that works. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool Jim....I'm also starting to gear up for the "boat fishing"....I was doing a bit of organizing of some lures myself a while ago. This is just what I had in the house....the two boats are full of baits too! I try NEVER to keep them in one place at one time...for two reasons...The wife and if some get stolen, I always have back-ups! LOL


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang SUNF! 

You got a LOT of money laying right there. Where are your natural colored baits? Do you not fish sucker and shad patterns or are all those out in the boat? That's a TON of musky tackle!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lot a years accumulation, lots of money! Most of those are what I fish St. Clair with...the big box in the rear contains a lot more of the naturals/bigger baits....but if you look real close, you should see some black suckers and shad patterns in there.

Besides...No naturals??? Theres perch, walleye, spring walleye, muskie, frogs, shads, etc.....how much more natural can ya get? lol


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, after I posted I looked again and noticed some good natural colors in there. That's an impressive collection of tackle. Every hook is super sharp right!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, they are...some do contain a bit of rust, but certainly sharp! Won't be long now!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG. Paul, where do you live again 

There's a lot of Wileys I see, haha. So when are we going to hit Pyma for some spring skiis?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Soon young man, very soon...


----------

